

Git – A simple guide - amitsmoller
http://rogerdudler.github.io/git-guide/
Nicely explained, worth a fav.
======
exDM69
An improvement suggestion: do not use confusing terminology from other version
control systems. Change "Checkout a repository" to "Clone an existing
repository".

Using the word "checkout" might make sense if someone is coming from an
svn/cvs background, but it's just confusing because checkout in git is a
different command with a different meaning.

And besides, more and more people are being introduced to git without prior
exposure to cvs or svn. E.g. in my university, CS freshmen submit their
exercises using git. Many of them have no prior exposure to centralized
version control or things to unlearn.

~~~
argen
I was just about to point the same "checkout a repository" has nothing to do
with checkout, you need to change it to "clone".

------
emillon
It seems to me that git tutorials are the new monad tutorials. The concepts
are simple, but the names are confusing (see "checkout" or "return", "reset"
or "bind").

There are a lot of tutorials like this one, but I think that they mostly help
the writer (not that it's a bad thing).

~~~
ternaryoperator
That being said, though, for a rank beginner, this is one of the best Git
tutorials I've seen.

------
CJefferson
The (in my opinion) scariest section for beginners (merging in the cast of
conflict) is wrong (or at best, incomplete).

The problem I find beginners have with git (compared to svn) is not when
things go right, it is when they go wrong -- in svn it is much harder to get
yourself in a situation you cannot figure out how to get out of.

------
isxek
"gitk" is only part of the story. You'll see the branches and the commit
contents, but you still need to run "git gui" to do the _actual_ commit, reset
changes, push.

------
mountaineer
No mention of stash? One of my most used features. Maybe just for teams
though. Great starting point for git, nice job.

------
ddoolin
I used this almost 2 years ago for a couple months as reference since it was
easy to understand. Thanks for reposting.

------
argen
You have a big gap between step 1 (Download Git) and 2 (git init), specially
for windows users.

------
fnkr
Is it open-source?

~~~
Walkman
How can HTML+CSS+JavaScript not be open source? :D

    
    
        view-source:http://rogerdudler.github.io/git-guide/

~~~
herge
You can see the source, but do you have a license to share it?

------
woutervdb
Finally, a guide i understand! Thanks!

